# neutralising cat urine smell on carpet--help



## LessThanPerfect (10 April 2014)

One of our cats recently started peeing on the carpet despite having clean litter trays. Shortly after he was diagnosed with diabetes and has insulin injections twice daily.  However we cannot get rid of the smell from the carpet and one of the other cats is now peeing in the same places.

Can anyone advise/recommend a good odour utiliser? We have washed the area with biological washing powder followed by surgical spirit and then tried the bissel and mister muscle odour destroyers but no success.

Trying not to get angry as I am sure they are already very unsettled as the ill cat is the dominant male and smells very differently from before he was ill, and the one peeing is the little girl who is just a few weeks younger and they were brought up together but OH is getting increasingly angry about it and it is causing problems between us as he had a very different view of "pets" than I do.


----------



## Jay89 (11 April 2014)

Could you try feliway or zyklene to help settle the cats? 

Pop into your pet shop and see if they have anything that may help lift the smell.


----------



## Honey08 (11 April 2014)

Could you tape down a sheet of plastic over the entire carpet for a day or two?  If they get their feet wet when they pee there, they may opt for the litter tray?  Could you move the litter tray to that corner for a day or two then gradually move it back?  The carpet will keep the smell until they've not peed there for a while.  I find the Febreze spray cleaner stuff is good for cleaning up accidents and getting rid of smells.


----------



## Zero00000 (11 April 2014)

Clean with an enzymatic cleaner, carpet cleaner with extractor, and then baking soda based air freshener


----------



## suestowford (11 April 2014)

Yes to the enzyme cleaner, it does work.


----------



## thewonderhorse (11 April 2014)

I always use bicarbonate of soda, use a lot of it and leave it for a few hours then hoover.


----------



## TrasaM (11 April 2014)

Also recommend bicarbonate of soda. Mine did the same on my coir door mat and once they start it's hard to stop. So I washed it then liberal sprinkling of bicarbonate followed up by grated orange peel ..don't know if it's true but was told cats don't like orange smell.


----------



## LessThanPerfect (11 April 2014)

Thanks everyone, will try the baking soda first. What is the enzymatic cleaner a couple of you have mentioned, please?


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 April 2014)

Steam cleaner will do it every time. No harsh chemicals needed either, just plain old tap water.


----------



## fuzzle (25 April 2014)

Washing powder!!! dilute the powder in warm water give it a real good scrub!!  them soak up the water with kitchen towel keep stamping on the kitchen towel until nearly dry, you may go threw a full roll the the paper towel but well worth it!!


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2014)

Your carpet may be beyond saving, as possibly the urine has penetrated to the underlay. 

The only other thing I can think of that may work would be scrubbing with soda crystals.


----------



## pistolpete (25 April 2014)

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/Z1000/simple-solution-cat-litter-odor-eliminator
Try this. I swear by it.
http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/CN0028/simple-solution-oxy-carpet-stain-remover


----------



## happyclappy (27 April 2014)

hubbys cat has started this, so thank you for the odour reducing suggestions


----------

